# [SOLVED] Toshiba A210 Recovery Partition



## Sparky09

Hello all,
I'm looking to find out what key I need to press at start up to access the recovery partition on my toshiba satellite A210-FS3. I've tried the usual F12, F11, F1, F2 and the toshiba recommended 0 (zeo) for the closest model I could find on the wesite for it. Anyone have a clue how to start recovery on this thing?


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Toshiba A210 Recovery Partition*

Hi. . .

The only one I see not listed is F10 - did you try it?

Also - have you tried to invoke recover via the start menu? Try - 
START | type recovery - see what options are available.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Sparky09

*Re: Toshiba A210 Recovery Partition*

Ah darn. Nope hadn't tried it.. didnt' work tho . I can't get into vista to try to invoke the repair unfortunatly. I had recovery disks made but it gets an error on the last disk and no wget File: \Windows\System32\Winload.exe error at startup and can't get further. Tried another vista upgrade disk I had available to me and that doesnt seem to work at all. Thought maybe there's soemthing with toshiba that has to be done to get the reload to go through. Hoping if I can get the recovery on the hdd to load I can get it done through that. Thanks for the suggestions.. not sure where to go from here. hmmm


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Toshiba A210 Recovery Partition*

I'm looking for your owner's manual on-line and cannot find toshiba satellite A210-FS3

Just want to see if any other options available to you.

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp#

You may be able to order recovery Vista DVDs - usually < USD $20

jcgriff2

.


----------



## kinbard

*Re: Toshiba A210 Recovery Partition*

I am beginning to think that creating recovery disks in Vista is useless. I hear the same story all the time about them. Although it might be more of a manufacturer issue than OS related.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Toshiba A210 Recovery Partition*

try here http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/askIris.jsp on the search tool type satellite A210/A215 you should get below

Satellite A210 / A215 User Guide (4) (GMAD00173010_08Feb15) -- Page: 61 

...recovery options: ❖ Hard Disk Drive Recovery using the recovery partition...Satellite A210 / A215 User Guide (4) (GMAD00173010_08Feb15) -- Page: 61 ... 
Published 4/2/08 

Satellite A210 / A215 User Guide (4) (GMAD00173010_08Feb15) -- Page: 59 

...disk drive to the factory-set default without the HDD Recovery partition...Satellite A210 / A215 User Guide (4) (GMAD00173010_08Feb15) -- Page: 59 ... 
Published 4/2/08 | Rating: 

Satellite A210 / A215 User Guide (4) (GMAD00173010_08Feb15) -- Page: 64 

partitions (for example, a D: drive) those partitions and any information on them will not be affected and will remain intact. To recover only your C: drive: 1 On the Toshiba Recovery Wizard Screen, select Recovery... 
Published 4/2/08 | Rating: 
all found on toshiba site also it says press zero while powering on computer so cold boot and press and hold hope it works


----------



## Sparky09

*Re: Toshiba A210 Recovery Partition*

Awesome thanks, I'll try that and update after the xmas holidays here. Appreciate all the help!


----------



## Sparky09

*Re: Toshiba A210 Recovery Partition*

Well I tried your suggestion and it didn't seem to help. I found another thread talking about the same issues and tried their two suggestions--bad hdd and ram issue. Turns out in most cases it was a bad hard drive. In mine it was the first slot for ram was bad. For anyone else experiencing this problem it has also been common that if you've upgraded the RAM since you've owned it, the recovery disks will only work if the hardware configuration is the same so some people had to take out the upgraded ram, load the recovery disks and then put the RAM back in once they were finished. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## lewchris

thanks! for the info The Harddrive messed up but the recovery part was still okay so the holding down "0" zero thing got me back into the toshiba recovery program
Thanks againray:


----------

